# full mailboxes



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I know I'm not the only one who has a full mailbox. HELP, I think I've emptied it from every angle, but still I'm told it's full. Obviously I don't seem to get it, can someone help me empty this?


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

vB totals your PMs from "the beginning" but usually will only show you the last 30 days' worth in your control panel (I think that's the default setting). Messages that you're "tracking" and any items in your "sent items" folders count towards your total as well. When you're in your PM control panel, make sure the left-hand corner says "show messages from the beginning." Then click on the "jump to folder" in the right-hand corner and check out what you've got stored in your "tracking" and "sent items" folders.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wendy, I'm sorry you're having that problem, too. But now I know I'm not crazy. I've cleared out everything I possibly could short of deleting EVERYTHING; I have something like 28 messages total. Yet system keeps telling people my mailbox is full. Only mods have been able to PM me. I thought it might not be only a problem for me, and that's true.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Don't forget to clean your out box too.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Brie is 100% correct. Follow the instructions she posted and you will be OK... hopefully. If not, let me know and I can delete your PMs from my side.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the help. When I hit delete, the web site isn't responding this morning. I'll try again tomarrow.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I can't seem to clear it out. When you can, would you mind clearing it out for me?

TIA


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is there a way within the system that we can archive messages we want to keep? Or do we have to copy them to an external Word file?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

In order to save space and keep our costs down there is a limit to the number of messages you can store. This total includes inbox messages, sent, tracking, and saved messages. So following Brie's instruction make sure you remove all unwanted message from each area.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

One other thing there is also some documentation on how private messaging works here in the FAQ.

Private Messages


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

When I click on my "sent messages" from "the beginning" it doesn't delete any of them..... why not?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Did you click in the little box next to the name of the message? It will show a check-mark. That has to be visible for the message to be deleted.

If that's not it, I really don't know!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes. I made many attempts. It acts like it's deleteing, the screen changes, etc... But when I go back and click on all messages from the beginning, they are still there.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Do you click on delete Wendy?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I am down to 16 messages TOTAL, in three folders, yet my box is supposedly full and I cannot receive messages.

Will someone please stop assuming that WE are messing up somehow, and investigate the problem??????? *It is a system problem, NOT one of users who don't know how to delete!*


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

WOW! Suzanne,
You know, I had this problems and deleted as stated, and It worked like a charm. I'm wondering if it's a gender thing?
Nobody PMs me anyway, so I might not be working either.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

So I gave up, and just deleted the 16 messages TOTAL I still had in all folders in all mailboxes.

So, Foodnfoto, please try again. (I'd send you the pm again, but I got a message that YOUR mailbox was full  Besides, I deleted the message I sent you, so will have to email it if possible.

Added: I see that the email function has been enabled for everyone, too. So at the risk of opening myself up to spam and other problems: FnF, email me at [email protected]


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

It's likely I have the same problem! Got a message from CT staff telling me that my inbox was full, cleaned it up deleting about 20 messages, and got the same message two days after.

Pongi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Perhaps members are not aware that we are now allowed *ONLY 15 pms TOTAL*, between inbox, sent messages, and message tracking. The first thing you might want to do is turn off message tracking; otherwise you'll add 2 for every single message you thought you sent. Then, as has been suggested, go back to "the beginning" to see if you have some messages left from more than 60 days ago, and delete those golden oldies. Then you have to start praying to the system gods.

PS: I still don't know why the e-mail function has disappeared.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Click the person's "profile" and you will see a button for either "Send this person a Private Message" and "Send this Person Email". No real need for


----------

